# Giannini AWN 31 Classical



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone ever owned one of these? I tried one out off an advert. Neck beginning to show separation crack, but not unhinged. 1978 model, sounded fantastic - deep bass... 

Just curious...


----------

